# What do you use at shows?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you mean equipment...? 

EDIT - I knew I got this wrong.....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So we haven't shown much but I have used thick 'n thicker and sometimes EZ Ruff Out (smells so good) and that's it. Rest is trimming and bath. I was shown some stuff which I haven't bought yet to put in the feet but I can't remember what it was. Although, (and maybe this is wishful thinking) I prefer to use as little as possible. Au natural as you would, other than a nice trim and bath of course.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Shampoo ;-) 

I am not very good at grooming, at all, so I tend to stick with Shampoo and then a blow out and trim. I have, in the past, on a friends dog used chalk on the feet to whiten them a bit but the dog was a real foot licker and had saliva stains on the feet. Paige has some too, but I've never used it on her. I know some people use volumizer. I've used hairspray in the hocks just to hold the hair in place. Mousse is used a lot. And coat conditioner. There is a product out there for just about anything. Good luck, BJ


----------

